# New Holiday In Canada



## Packerjohn (Jan 4, 2023)

It has often been said that Canadians love to shop, hate to work but love a holiday.  If the holiday is in support of a cause so much the better.  The calendar is getting crowded but that hasn't stopped the inclusion of the latest holiday.  Yes, We are all about to start celebrating the First "National Ribbon Skirt Day."

It will be celebrated on January 4; a time of the year when tourists are few and far between.  It's just too darn cold.  However, in case you want to help them celebrate this day, read on:

https://www.steinbachonline.com/articles/canada-marks-first-national-ribbon-skirt-day


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Packerjohn said:


> It has often been said that Canadians love to shop, hate to work but love a holiday.  If the holiday is in support of a cause so much the better.  The calendar is getting crowded but that hasn't stopped the inclusion of the latest holiday.  Yes, We are all about to start celebrating the First "National Ribbon Skirt Day."
> 
> It will be celebrated on January 4; a time of the year when tourists are few and far between.  It's just too darn cold.  However, in case you want to help them celebrate this day, read on:
> 
> https://www.steinbachonline.com/articles/canada-marks-first-national-ribbon-skirt-day


that's today !


----------



## Jules (Jan 4, 2023)

It’s not a holiday.  It’s a day that is noted.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 5, 2023)

At any rate, January needs all of the help that it can get.  It’s a dreary month, and I’m already Janu-_weary.  _Martin Luther King day doesn’t quite cut the mustard, and the stores have been flogging Valentine’s Day since December 26th…


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2023)

Fyrefox said:


> At any rate, January needs all of the help that it can get.  It’s a dreary month, and I’m already Janu-_weary.  _Martin Luther King day doesn’t quite cut the mustard, and the stores have been flogging Valentine’s Day since December 26th…


I think January is especially dreary because during November and December many people "blew their budget" shopping for Christmas.  January is when all those "lovely" credit charges come in.  People are often shocked as to the amount that they spent.


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 5, 2023)

Oh no, not another holiday. Then I read the article. What? A 10-year-old is supposed to have "formal" clothing to wear to school? Was this a public school? 

And of course, a ribbon dress, shirt, etc., *is* formal clothing.

So it's a kind of protest against stupidity.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

NorthernLight said:


> So it's a kind of protest against stupidity.


Protests against stupidity would have to be 24/7/365, and then the surface would only be scratched....one day ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2023)

Packerjohn said:


> National Ribbon Skirt Day


Why not?  I always enjoy another holiday, but have no ribbon skirts.

However it conflicts with other important holidays already celebrated January 4:

Dimpled Chad Day
Free Flower Basket Day
National Spaghetti Day
National Trivia Day
Pop Music Chart Day
Tom Thumb Day
World Braille Day, and
World Hypnotism Day
https://www.checkiday.com/1/4/2022


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Why not?  I always enjoy another holiday, but have no ribbon skirts.
> 
> However it conflicts with other important holidays already celebrated January 4:
> 
> ...


OMG! How did I miss Dimpled Chad Day?  I'm crushed.  But, on the other hand.....I try to honor Dimpled Chad *everyday* in my heart.

<Quick! What are Dimpled Chads?>


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2023)

jujube said:


> Quick! What are Dimpled Chads?


What?  A Floridian who doesn't know what a Dimpled Chad is?  Only one of the most significant events in Florida and US history!  Without them Al Gore may have been president (or not).

https://nationaltoday.com/dimpled-chad-day/


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> What?  A Floridian who doesn't know what a Dimpled Chad is?  Only one of the most significant events in Florida and US history!  Without them Al Gore may have been president (or not).
> 
> https://nationaltoday.com/dimpled-chad-day/


Oh, THOSE dimpled chads!  I thought you were referring to some kind of salmonish-type Canadian fish, y'know, the type that swims in ribbon skirts and has cute little dimples.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 7, 2023)

Jules said:


> It’s not a holiday.  It’s a day that is noted.


I wouldn't be surprised at all if soon we are going to have:
1. Pull up your pants day.  (most young people don't like belts)
2. Tie your shoe laces day.
3. Cut your nose hair day.
4. No whistling day
5. Clean up your cork board day
6. Pick up your socks day.

If you think all the above are rather silly, you probably don't know about our "Groundhog Day."

There are so many important issues out in this world but Canada just keeps getting sillier and sillier with their "special" days but then, who am I to "blow against the wind?"


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 7, 2023)

This incident if I remember correctly occurred a couple of years ago. That young girl has a reason to be proud in that she drew world wide interest in the ribbon skirt which is a part of her culture, we can all live and learn. Just as we can learn from pink shirt day. "the times they are a changing" and it does not hurt us as the older generation to learn something from this.


----------

